# Bobcat 21A: to rack or not to rack



## coondogger (Jan 26, 2013)

I have a Bobcat 21A, which I use only when concealment over-rides all other concerns. I never carry it with a round chambered. But the owner of a local gun store told me that the gun was not designed to rack the slide to chamber a round. I thought that was an absurd statement and would have dismissed it entirely if I didn't know that he had been a gunsmith in a previous life. A pretty good one, in fact. So what's the consensus here?


----------



## coondogger (Jan 26, 2013)

And while I'm on the subject of the 21A, what do most people feed theirs? I had been using Remington Golden Bullet, 36gr, fmj. But I believe the manufacturer uses Federal American Eagle, 40gr, high velocity, fmj to test the gun. My experience is that this gun is a very picky eater. So I'm curious what ammo most people use.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

First and foremost, if I feel a need to carry a firearm, I never do so without it being loaded (one in the chamber), safety off if equipped, and ready to go. I have two 21A's. I have carried one from time to time. Round in the chamber and safety off (the safeties on them suck). 

As far as racking the slide on one, I don't see what harm it would do by doing it. I can't think of any part of the gun itself what would be harmed or damaged. I've done it countless times and no issues or problems. 

As far as ammo, I simply cannot remember what I shot in it. It's been many years since I've shot mine, and all my bulk ammo is secured and kind of a PITA to get to.

BTW.... check your owner's manual and see if Beretta says anything about not racking the slide.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

coondogger said:


> I have a Bobcat 21A . . . But the owner of a local gun store told me that the gun was not designed to rack the slide to chamber a round. I thought that was an absurd statement . . . So what's the consensus here?


I won't claim I am "part of the concensus here".

I have a Beretta "Tomcat" in .32 ACP. Which uses the tip-up barrel design of your Bobcat. Two points:

1. They both use a "blow-back" design which is common to low-power cartridge semi-auto's.
This means the cartridge is held in place by the recoil spring instead of the barrel/slide being mechanically locked in place at firing.
The result is a fairly strong spring is needed to keep the cartridge in place as it is fired.
It "almost" stays there until the bullet leaves the barrel. And the resultant gas pressure cycles the slide against the recoil spring.
The spring sends the slide forward, picking up the top round in the mag and chambering it.
Result: the recoil spring is quite strong, and along with "these guns" being physically small, makes it difficult to "slide rack" a cartridge.

2. Beretta's "unique solution" for these small blow-back guns was to provide the tip-up barrel.
"Normal" semi-autos require racking the slide, and then removing the mag to add the last cartridge in the mag.
With the tip-up concept, you just load and insert the full mag. Then tip the barrel up and insert a round in the chamber. 
And push down and latch the barrel.

Thus, even weaker folks (like some women and me) do NOT have to fight the heavy recoil spring to rack a round.
It makes unloading safe also. Drop the mag. Tip up the barrel. You do not have to rack the slide to unload the chambered round.
You easily see the chamber is empty.

Well, that was a lot of typing. Maybe you knew all of this ? :smt1099

P.S. Here is a link to the first page of 2,140,000 results on searching "beretta 21a best ammo". You're welcome. :mrgreen: 
beretta 21a best ammo - Bing


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

coondogger said:


> I have a Bobcat 21A, which I use only when concealment over-rides all other concerns. I never carry it with a round chambered. But the owner of a local gun store told me that the gun was not designed to rack the slide to chamber a round. I thought that was an absurd statement and would have dismissed it entirely if I didn't know that he had been a gunsmith in a previous life. A pretty good one, in fact. So what's the consensus here?


I had one of these for a few years, and it ran very good. I hardly ever carried it, but if I did, I always had a round in the chamber with the safety on.


----------



## coondogger (Jan 26, 2013)

I double checked the manual. It says a round may be chambered by either racking the slide or using the tip-up barrel. I don't know why that gun store owner would have said something like that.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

The manual, also, says something else: 'DO NOT CARRY THIS PISTOL WITH A ROUND CHAMBERED!' 'Why' because there is no firing pin safety block; and, if you ever drop this little pistol and it lands on end, then, it could easily discharge. By the way, I have tendonitis in my hands; and I can honestly say that, while strong, the spring pressure is nowhere near enough to prevent even an old man like me from quickly racking the slide.

What ammo should you use? Well, the 21A has an alloy frame with a limited lifetime that I've seen variously rated at between 3 and 5 thousand rounds. It's not a, 'strong shooter'; and, personally, I'd prefer to use a standard velocity round that's definitely, 'Eley primed'. (More commercial 22 ammo is, 'Eley primed' today, than even 3 years ago; but, still, your safest bet is to simply pick up a box of, admittedly expensive, Eley 22 LR caliber ammunition.)

Buy this: http://www.basspro.com/Remington-Eley-Target-22-LR-Rimfire-Ammo/product/28630/

Do NOT buy this: Eley SPORT Ammo 22 Long Rifle 40 Grain Lead Round Nose

(Because it's manufactured, under license, by Aguila in Mexico; and is nowhere near the same quality as genuine Eley brand TARGET ammo.)


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

coondogger said:


> I double checked the manual. It says a round may be chambered by either racking the slide or using the tip-up barrel. I don't know why that gun store owner would have said something like that.


Because he's confusing Taurus with Beretta. You can rack the slide or place one in the tip up barrel. He's wrong the manual is right.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Oops, forgot 'You folks" were talking .22LR.

My .32ACP centerfire Tomcat's recoil spring is "a tad bit stronger" than the Bobcat .22LR rimfire spring. :smt1099


----------



## plinker56 (Jan 29, 2010)

I've got the Beretta .32 alleycat version and it is always loaded. The tip up barrel is made for that, w/o having to rack it to load it. Pretty handy. To empty the chamber quickly and safely, just tip up the barrel and drop out the round. You can rack the slide if you want without damaging the weapon. I just find it alot easier to tip the barrel and load it, the slide is stiff on this gun. The tip up also gives you a visual confirmation that there is or is'nt a round in the chamber.


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

If you ever need to draw a pistol AND rack it, then someone will easily have time to get it away from you.

And then you will be in a wrestling match. If you are a good strong wrestler, no problem. If not, then you will ultimately give away your pistol.

If you cannot carry it with a round chambered, then it is not a good carry weapon.

Also bear in mind that with a 22LR you will need to empty the magazine to get any significant results. And preferably to the head, particularly the eyes.

The human skull is round and most rounds naturally deflect off it unless you find the eye sockets or nose or mouth.


----------



## Bhoffman (Nov 10, 2013)

I carry my Beretta 21As (.22LR and .25ACP), Taurus PT22 .22LR, PT25 25ACP, Beretta 3032 Tomcat 32ACP, Ruger LCR 380ACP, Walther PPK/S 380ACP, Taurus PT709 Slim 9mm, Taurus PT740 .40S&W, Taurus PT99 9mm, and Taurus PT101 .40S&W ALL with one in the chamber!

*IF* you are going to carry a .22LR for self defense....Use CCI Velocitors. They cycle well in both my Beretta 21A and Taurus PT22.


----------



## northstar19 (Aug 11, 2013)

I use CCI MiniMags in my Bobcat 21A. Sometimes CCI Tactical. Never a problem. And I carry with one in the chamber. Safety off. The trigger is already so difficult, it serves as a safety in itself. But I prefer to pull back the hammer, before shooting. Then I have the small, single-action trigger from start to finish. And the little gun can shoot very accurately, at self-defense distances. Five to seven yards.


----------



## 4jh1zz (Dec 26, 2013)

I have a Tomcat 3032 and the salesman told me I could carry a round in the barrel without fear of discharge if the gun was dropped accidentally. The manual is not clear on what is the safest way to carry and like most manuals do over kill on safety. I have searched for other opinions on this subject and found conflicting information. I have looked at my gun and can not see a firing pin block like on my revolvers. (the trigger has to be fully back for the hammer to strike the firing pin) One guy on U-Tube says he carries cocked and locked. This has some merit because your first shot would be single action and if dropped and the safety held you are good to go. I personally don't like this and don't mind the first shot being double action. Therefore I carry my Beretta in the "half cocked" position with the safety on. Every time I pick up my gun I cycle the safety off so it has become a reflex. That way; in a high adrenaline situation I don't have to worry about forgetting to take the safety off. Carrying with barrel empty and having to rack a round in is not an option for me: I only have the use of one arm. 

BTW: if any of you guys know of anyone that needs to load magazine with only one hand. Let me know , I have a trick that works well.


----------



## Bhoffman (Nov 10, 2013)

All of the following weapons use an inertia firing pin;
Beretta Model 21A
Beretta Model 3032 Tomcat
Taurus PT22
Taurus PT25

The firing pin in these weapons are held back ONLY by the firing pin spring, no safety block. So, Yes, if you drop the weapon, and it lands exactly on the face of the barrel, the forward inertia could, in theory, overcome the spring tension and cause the firing pin to move forward and hit the primer of a chambered round.

However, the drop would have to be vertical, the weapon MUST land vertically on the barrel, the force of the impact would have to cause the firing pin to move forward with enough force to crush the anvil of the primer and cause ignition.

Is it possible....Yes.

Is it probable.....No. But more probable than a weapon with a firing pin block type of safety.

As I have stated, I carry ALL of my weapons with one in the chamber.

Weapons are like little babies, They must be handled with care. DON'T DROP THEM!


----------



## thehangman59 (Mar 28, 2016)

CCI seems to work in my daughters.


----------



## thehangman59 (Mar 28, 2016)

You have many pockets then..I have found the stouter the round the better chance it will run.


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

coondogger said:


> I have a Bobcat 21A, which I use only when concealment over-rides all other concerns. I never carry it with a round chambered. *But the owner of a local gun store told me that the gun was not designed to rack the slide to chamber a round.* I thought that was an absurd statement and would have dismissed it entirely if I didn't know that he had been a gunsmith in a previous life. A pretty good one, in fact. So what's the consensus here?


Every time you fire a round you're racking the slide, just not by hand. He probably was thinking it would be safer to chamber a round with the barrel tipped up.


----------

